
When we fight over IT, nobody wins - naish
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080523_004962.html
======
edw519
The article misses the key point about why IT workers aren't promoted into
management more often. It's a conundrum many of us here have faced.

If you're any good, remaining a technician pays MORE than becoming a manager.

Would you rather solve problems and build cool stuff or deal with B.S. all day
long?

Those who can do. Those who can't manage.

~~~
swombat
I don't know what industry you work in, but everywhere I've worked (in
financial services IT) managers were better paid than those they managed -
often very significantly so.

~~~
edw519
Maybe you should try something other than financial services.

(My experience in health care, government, insurance, and financial services
is that "normal" rules of business and supply/demand don't always apply. They
have worked hard for 100 years to insulate themselves.)

